# 18650 cell kit



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

I am developing a kit for these 18650 cells. 4 configurations:
14s10p - 218x304x85mm
14s6p - 135x304x85mm
10s10p - 218x223x85mm
10s6p - 135x223x85mm










Here is exploded view:










Voltages, capacity.
37V or 51.8V. This could be set to 74V, 88.8V or 103.6V nominal by getting 2 battery kits. Amphour depends on cell ranging from 11AH to infine by pairing these kit modules in parallel.
The kit will require basic tools to assemble. 80A output, 3a for balancing.
Using compression method, no solder no spot welding needed. I would like to get some input. Thanks

P.S. to avoid confusion it is for e-bike, e-scooter or lite motorbike purpose.


----------



## timk225 (Sep 19, 2014)

I'd like to see these kits happen, it would be a lot easier than soldering connections on thousands of cells!


----------



## grip911 (Dec 14, 2011)

I`ve only seen soldered or spot welded packs . They put out a lot of amps for a little battery


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

What prices are you aiming for?


----------



## ishiwgao (May 5, 2011)

Hollie Maea said:


> What prices are you aiming for?


I'm sure your company would have something similar?


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

does it parallel cells at the cell level (i.e. one bms?)


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

ishiwgao said:


> I'm sure your company would have something similar?


We're thinking about offering packs, but aren't sure yet if there's a market.

Edit: 
We certainly don't want to get in a price war or anything if there is already a good offering with a good price. If we did end up offering modules it would be more for large vehicles-- we're thinking 12S50P in approximately 12"x10"x8" pack, about 65 pounds. Cells would be spot welded, fused, and the modules would be set up for liquid cooling. 2000A peak, 1000A continuous with cooling. 5.5kWh per module.


----------



## ishiwgao (May 5, 2011)

Hollie Maea said:


> we're thinking 12S50P in approximately 12"x10"x8" pack, about 65 pounds. Cells would be spot welded, fused, and the modules would be set up for liquid cooling. 2000A peak, 1000A continuous with cooling. 5.5kWh per module.


wow that's really small and light. pity this isnt something that you're offering now. but it really sounds good.


----------



## agniusm (Apr 30, 2012)

Wouldn't it be better to have a separate thread for such discution? I know I have not posted here for some time but things are in the making and I would like it to be clean of confusion for someone that might be interested in lower power module kits. Thank you


----------



## evindiavinay (Jul 30, 2016)

hi i am interested in this kit , without cells , which i will fix on my own in india .
do you have these its for sale for solder less connection of cells to make packs ,
or can you share designs . and pictures of some packs made in this way .






agniusm said:


> I am developing a kit for these 18650 cells. 4 configurations:
> 14s10p - 218x304x85mm
> 14s6p - 135x304x85mm
> 10s10p - 218x223x85mm
> ...


----------



## evindiavinay (Jul 30, 2016)

hi have you developed this kit further and can you share pictures and price of the kit for various configurations mentioned ?


----------



## okashira (Mar 1, 2015)

It's better to just weld.
You cannot rely on a contact connection long term unless it's forcibly clamped.

The only serious way to connect 18650 is welding. And it's easy / fast.


----------



## evindiavinay (Jul 30, 2016)

thanks , well noted ,
but will be great to habve a bolted construction too without welds . 
best wishes


----------

